# HGH - 2 iu worth it?



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi guys,

I've never tried HGH before.

Is it worth running at 2IU per day to see how I get on?

I see most run 4-5, and upwards.

I was just thinking 2, perhaps 3?

Thanks.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I started on 2iu for 2 days thinking i'll stick to it, then 3iu third day, now i've decided i'm sticking to 4iu for 5 days of the week, 5iu for the 6th and have the seventh day off, that way 100iu will get me exactly 1 month

Perhaps you could do similar?


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

Depends what kind hgh you have if it's pharma 2.5ius will give good results over a lengthy period but if you have ****e hgh you will prob need 5ius


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Dr Lins Hygetropin


----------



## lewibnb (Oct 5, 2009)

I love Hygetropin. may not be pharma, but its as close as your going to get. rate it better than rips.

I started at 2iu per day for the first week, 4iu 2nd, then onto a vial a day.

Not currently running it, but at a vial a day i could eat all the crap i wanted and still cut weight. there is some water retention with the Hyges, but then, thats expected, soon shifts when its dropped.


----------



## ftz (Feb 29, 2012)

how long you gonna be taking it for in total?


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Around 18-20 weeks minimum at 2iu a day ?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Mayaswell do peptides mate


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

mrbez said:


> Around 18-20 weeks minimum at 2iu a day ?


You can do 2iu but don't expect anything after the 20 weeks from it.. You will be disappointed


----------



## ftz (Feb 29, 2012)

Alex The Kid said:


> You can do 2iu but don't expect anything after the 20 weeks from it.. You will be disappointed


what would you advise?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

mrbez said:


> Around 18-20 weeks minimum at 2iu a day ?


run ghrp/IGF and steroids instead.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Run peps ghrp-2/cjc 1295 at 100 mcg each x 3 day,

Gh am/pm at 2iu each 20 mins after peps,cost effective bang for buck,,,,


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

if its pharma yes if not you want at least 5iu


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Currently on 500mg test, 400mg mast per week - 50mg anavar per day

So was thinking the growth in there too would be a nice addition?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

will be a nice addition if you can afford a decent dose, if not then its just throughing cash away, as above if you can only afford 2iu ed then you best off buying ghrp-2+cjc 100mcg x3-5 ed and possibly gh frag ed aswell.

hgh is just the icing on the cake realy, your prob better off adding other aas like var,winstrol tren or something, you will visually see and feel better effects than below 100iu per month generic hgh for 20weeks, you will prob just start seeing a good effect then you will be coming off it. im sure for generics 8iu eod is better than 4iu ed


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

For growth you're better spending the cash elsewhere but I have bridged cycles of AAS at 4iu EOD and find I keep about 90% of what I've gained so it's a suitable dose for certain things, just depends what you're trying to achieve.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

too many variables. How old are you? What hgh is it? What results are you expecting?

If your 30+ and want injury's to heal quicker then I'd say yes.

If your 20 and expect to get ripped I'd say no.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

24, Dr Lins Hyg, expecting to lean out a little whilst on course - Im at around 11% now, would be nice to hit around 8?


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Was also going to try to run it through pct and possibly 6-12 weeks after to help keep as much as possible.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

bump


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Use 2iu per day, 5 on /2 off....not for muscle growth though, just use it because I am a old cnut...... 

keeps aches, pains and injury at bay, helps keep the mid drift trim and a general feel good feeling but thats your lot, would love to run

it at a higher dose 5iu+, but start getting terrible pains in my lower wallet region..... :lol:


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

raptordog said:


> Use 2iu per day, 5 on /2 off....not for muscle growth though, just use it because I am a old cnut......
> 
> keeps aches, pains and injury at bay, h*elps keep the mid drift trim and a general feel good feeling *but thats your lot, would love to run
> 
> it at a higher dose 5iu+, but start getting terrible pains in my lower wallet region..... :lol:


notice it helps a lot?


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

if yr diet is clean, 2i.u will aid yr fatburning plans ..


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

BBK said:


> notice it helps a lot?


Don't like giving advice out...simply because we are all individals and what works for some does not for others...... 

But for me it works, weather this is placebo in my head or not I am unsure, but for me the mirrow don't lie lol.

I suffer from bad joints that are work related from years gone by (knees, elbows etc), gh relieves me of these issues, this

time of year with the cold weather I used to really suffer, not anymore.

As for the waistline diet is your friend and the way to go, but I found it harder with age to keep the middle age spread away

even watching what I ate, with gh it seems alot easier, can eat more cals (clean) like when I was younger without worrying about

it going straight to my waistline.

My take on it is if your young or not a pro BB, gh is bang for buck not worth it, stick to normal meds test etc....

If your 40 plus then thats when it may well start and be worth its high price tag...... :thumbup1:


----------

